# Female Guppy Pregnant for Months!!



## Minky (Feb 2, 2007)

We started off with one pregnant female guppy who gave birth twice with no problems. From the first batch, we have 1 female, and from the second batch, 1 female and 1 male as we released them far too early! We were ready for the mother to give birth again, she had her black gravid spot, got chubby and generally looked like she was going to pop! Then we realised the male was a male(!) and that the other 2 females appear to also be pregnant. The mother guppy last had babies in September and she's been a bit chubby even since, and the other 2 female guppies have been fairly chubby for a while, all of them having gravid spots and generally looking pregnant. Recently, one of the daughters has been looking a bit lethargic and hanging around at the top of the tank. She was sitting on top of the pump so we pushed it up a bit so she couldnt get to it, and now she's moved to the bottom of the tank, sitting around, not doing much generally. We just wondered if anyone could think of anything that would stop them having their babies or any ways to help them out!
Thanks!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No, there's no way to stop the babies. They can hold onto sperm and reimpregnate themselves for up to 6 months, too.


----------



## Minky (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry if it confused you, I don't want to stop the babies, I was just wondering if there could be something in the tank that could be stopping the guppies having their babies. The main problem is why is she so lethagric? She really doesnt look too well!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, heheh. I've probably been watching too much 40 Year Old Virgin.  As far as their tummies, my livebearers always seem to have large tummies, even when they aren't still giving birth. Like humans and dogs, I find that if they have too many for too long, they don't have much of a lifespan. Their poor bodies just seem to give out. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sometimes if the fish are not feeling secure they will hang onto the babies or if it is too cold in the tank. I have read to raise the temp to high 70's to encourage them to drop the fry. Do you have lots of hiding places for the mothers to go into?
Also if the deliveries are too hard on them they can up and die. sometimes their uterus will come out after delivery and that pretty much kills them over the next few weeks.
I recently lost a female after she gave birth. She was a bit older -like 1 1/2 years old and she never got her strength back- just wasted away.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

In my experience, my females tend to get sick right after having a large amount of fry and usually die-- I had a fairly old female, about a year, who gave birth to ten fry and died about a week later from fungus.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

my livebeares die after they give berth alot even when in there own recovery tank


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

my 1 molly that i got was huge. She has 200+ fry(maby evern 300+). She died shortly after....


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know for sure. Maybe they are just to hard to see because of their size.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i have one in my 20-gallon right now that's incredibly huge, and seems like she's been pregnant for ages. I've had experience with many pregnant guppies, but I haven't seen this before. If mine gives birth, and doesn't die, I'll let you know.


----------

